#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Μελέτη σε παραδοσιακό οικισμό

## Ellital

Καλησπέρα, καθότι θέλω να καταθέσω πρόταση σε ενδιαφερόμενο πελάτη για περίπτωση που βρίσκεται σε παραδοσιακό οικισμό και καθώς δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ξανά με μελέτη που αφορά παραδοσιακό οικισμό, δημιούργησα αυτό το thread για ανταλλαγή απόψεων σχετικά με παραδοσιακούς οικισμούς καθότι δεν βρήκα κάτι αντίστοιχο στο φόρουμ.

Όπως γνωρίζουμε, οι Παραδοσιακοί Οικισμοί διέπονται από τις αρχές του ΠΔ 13-11-1978 ΦΕΚ-594/Δ/1978 με ότι αναφέρεται σε αυτό. Κάποια ερωτήματα και προβληματισμοί που παρουσιάζονται είναι (τα παρακάτω αφορούν μελέτη νέας οικοδομικής άδειας σε ελεύθερο - αδόμητο ακίνητο ):

1) Σχετικά με την ένταξη των κτιρίων σε ακίνητο που βρίσκεται σε παραδοσιακό οικισμό, το ΠΔ στο άρθρο 2 παρ. δ αναφέρει ότι το σύστημα δόμησης είναι των πτερύγων. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν έχουν εφαρμογή οι διατάξεις του άρθρου 14 του ΝΟΚ; Και αν το αντιλαμβάνομαι σωστά, το σύστημα δόμησης των πτερύγων σημαίνει ότι τα κτίρια θα πρέπει να έρχονται σε επαφή με την οικοδομική γραμμή;
2) Στο άρθρο 3 αναφέρει κάτι που όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ είναι σαν να αυτοανερείται: "Η στέγη είναι υποχρεωτική έστω και αν...", ενώ αμέσως μετά αναφέρει: "εις περίπτωσιν κατασκευής δώματος, τυχόν αναμονές (οπλισμού) καλύπτονται υποχρεωτικώς" ... 
Τελικά η δημιουργία στέγης είναι υποχρεωτική ή αντίστροφα μπορούμε να έχουμε δώμα (ή και δώμα) - επίπεδη στέγη- σε παραδοσιακό οικισμό;
3) Στο άρθρο 3 παρ. 1 αναφέρεται ότι "η ογκοπλαστική σύνθεση των κτιρίων πρέπει να προσεγγίζει τα παραδοσιακά πρότυπα ως προς σύνθεση, κλίμακα και αναλογία όγκων"...ποιά είναι αυτά τα πρότυπα, όταν ανά περιοχή διαφέρουν και ακολουθούν ενδεχομένως συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές με ειδικά διατάγματα (πχ. Πήλιο)... χωρίς να θέλω να φανεί πως το αναφέρωνω ειρωνικά, αλλά αυτό που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι περιπτώσεις παραδοσιακών οικισμών με εντελώς αδιάφορη αρχιτεκτονική στα πλαίσια κλασσικών πρόχειρων επαναλαμβανόμενων τυπολογιών με αναφορά σε κατασκευές και πρακτικές που ακολουθήθηκαν ιδιαίτερα τη δεκαετία του '70 - '80 και λίγο νωρίτερα (φυσικά υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις, πχ. Πήλιο, Νησιά κ.α.)...

----------


## tserpe

2) για τις στέγες ...και γενικά....σε κάθε περιοχή υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα μορφολογικά στοιχειά για τους παραδοσιακούς οικισμούς που βγαίνουν σε φεκ.
Πρεπει να δεις και για την δική σου περιοχή.

----------

